# headers for 01 SE



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

are Weapon R headers any good for the 01 Sentra se?..if not...what would you recommend that are 01 Sentra SE 2.0 compatible??


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

rselah25 said:


> are Weapon R headers any good for the 01 Sentra se?..if not...what would you recommend that are 01 Sentra SE 2.0 compatible??


 i think HotShot performance may be able to help you. i dont much care for Weapon R either


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

ok ill check into hotshot...but another Q...is OBXracing any good? my friend has an obxracing headers on his car and they seem to be pretty good, and have a nice tone to it....


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

also where could i find hotshot headers that fit my model?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

weapon R= crap. OBX/ss autochrome/stone racing=crap

try looking at the vendor websites bro.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

will the headers that are labeled for yrs 02-04 fit an 01 SE.... if not are the exhaust line-ups like different or anything....or they just wont mount (fit) correctly?....because ive done my searches on internet...and it seems like there are a ton of headers for 02-04 but hardly any that fit the 01 SE...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lose the S after header. it's header, singular, not plural. you only have 1 header on a 4cyl.

no they won't fit. only a header MADE for the 2000 and 2001 SR20 2.0L will fit.

you've been here since september and you haven't learned to search yet? I'm getting close to closing this thread.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

go for the hotshot, it's one of the only ones actually made FOR this car (02+ won't fit) and it's high quality


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

WR is probably the crappiest riceist maker of products out their. They and their dragon intakes can go into a corner, go HotShot. IIRC they released a full stainless header w/ downpipe for the SR20.

http://hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns3016.html
That is the hot shite. Dont be fooled by cheap imitations; gains wont be as much and the build will definately be inferior.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

actually this is the one that you want:
http://hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns3001.html


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks for the info.....ill look into hotshot.....i didnt really know if the other types of header(s) out there were good or not because i have some friends that have some "not of the bigname headers" and they seem to work good...thanks tho for all yalls help.....im gonna try n save up for it and try and get it by summer (well late may at latest)


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

on the hotshot site...they say that they recommend non-stock camshafts...and 3" exhaust...for the header...i dont plan on getting a 3" exhaust(i plan to get 2.5), and the camshafts...and was curious if the hotshot headers would still work and like not destroy the engine or somethin? I dont plan on upgrading my car to be the most powerful...i just want the bolt-on performance upgrades and that about it....and i want to get a header that would work in my area of interest...:-/


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they're just saying to get the most out of the header you need a large exhaust and cams. The header will work just fine without either of those, you just won't get as much power.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

anyway i found a hotshot header on NOPIonline.com or is it ptuning.com ... well its one of those sites and it comes with downpipe (its a 4-2-1) n stuff for like 400$...sounds like a good deal


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay, so now you've found it, there's no more need to keep posting about it. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> anyway i found a hotshot header on NOPIonline.com or is it ptuning.com ... well its one of those sites and it comes with downpipe (its a 4-2-1) n stuff for like 400$...sounds like a good deal


If you go on www.b15sentra.net, you might be able to find a 5% off link with Ptuning, otherwise, drop Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan an email or check their site: www.mossyperformance.com. Any good vendor will be able to help you out. Good luck!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Werd. I have orderd from PTuning and Mossy and both are great. PTuning as said from B15sentra.net will get you a discount. Hope you enjoy the header. Happy modding.


----------

